# Arnold Classic 2016



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2015)

Regan Grimes 14 weeks out of AC Amateur Columbus

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-235...s-bude-zavodit-na-arnold-classic-amateur.html


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2015)

Nicolas Vullioud @ 100kg


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2015)

Tony Searle 235lbs last week


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2015)

Patrick Muller preps for AC Columbus Masters

https://www.facebook.com/patrick.muller.5059


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2015)

Pro Juan Morel 12 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2015)

Dana Baker 11 weeks out


----------



## bulltime8769 (Dec 20, 2015)

Who's going?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2015)

Samir Troudi Chest Workout 12 weeks out from Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2015)

Pro Lukas Wyler

legs like luke #1 | front & hack squats


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2015)

Regan Grimes - FULL Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2015)

Project Rookie Episode 7 | IFBB Pro Cody Montgomery trains back!


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 24, 2015)

nice thread!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2015)

Nicolas Vullioud 10 weeks out at 98kg


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2016)

Marcel Przyszlak 62 days out






https://www.facebook.com/Flex-Marcel-Przyszlak-IFBB-Athlete-807673822661060/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2016)

Ryan Terry


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2016)

Oleg Krivoy chest and biceps training with Max Yakovlev


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2016)

IFBB Pro Charles Dixon's (TANK) Road To the Arnold Classic - Episode One Back Day


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2016)

Project Rookie Episode 8 | IFBB Pro Cody Montgomery's Major Announcement


----------



## Steeldoctor50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Great thread can't wait to be there and see the show


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2016)

Ryan Terry 7 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2016)

Johnny Quinn 7 Weeks Out






https://www.facebook.com/quinnyt9


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2016)

Charles Dixon Trains Delts & Hamstrings 9 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2016)

IFBB Pro Guy Cisternino Trains Arms 9 Weeks Out from the Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2016)

FULL BACK WORKOUT - Regan Grimes & Cody Amey


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2016)

Jose Raymond 7 Weeks out to The Arnold Classic 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2016)

6 weeks out Juan Morel works out even in a blizzard.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2016)

Project Rookie Episode 9 | IFBB Pro Cody Montgomery Trains Arms!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2016)

Bernardo Heredia road to Arnold Classic 

https://www.facebook.com/bernardo.heredia.754


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2016)

Justin Compton Hamstring Training 8 weeks out from Arnold Sports Festival


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2016)

Justin Compton Trains Biceps 8 Weeks Out


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 7, 2016)

Can't wait to see what Kai brings to the stage.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2016)

Nicolas Vullioud 25 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2016)

Hidetada Yamagishi trains legs - 4 Weeks Out of 2016 Arnold Classic 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG9uZ5PDPbo


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2016)

Marcel Przyszlak - ROAD TO Arnold Classic 2016 Part 1 (in Polish)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ATrdVebQRg


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2016)

Regan Grimes Bodybuilder Day in The Life - 20 Days Out Arnold Classic Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2016)

Italy's Andrea Presti 3 weeks out of ASC Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2016)

Regan Grimes 2.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2016)

Lukas Wyler pro debut


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2016)

Ariel Guong - 15 days to the Arnold Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2016)

Hidetada Yamagishi trains arms 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2016)

GUY CISTERNINO - ARMS 6 weeks out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AQdRJalEEA


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2016)

Juan Morel Training Chest For The 2016 Arnold Classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNaYmOgjWcc


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2016)

Sergi Constance Competing at the 2016 Arnold...See arm workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2016)

Cody's Day 1 in Pittsburgh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47-NJlY1XXI


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2016)

Ryan Terry 2 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2016)

Samir Troudi at Golds Venice 1 week out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 29, 2016)

Cody Montgomery 5 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 29, 2016)

ANTONIO FURIĆ,10 days out, ARNOLD CLASSIC 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2016)

Lukas Wyler shoulders 2 weeks out

https://www.facebook.com/WeiderGermany/videos/10153970022576672/


----------



## Gearhead Blends (Mar 2, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> Lukas Wyler pro debut



I used to comb my hair like that to hide my widows peaks too.  A year off gear using HGH and Rogaine helped a lot.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2016)

Carlos Ayala


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2016)

Oleg Krivoy


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2016)

Regan Grimes Day In The Life - 3 Days Out Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## egq003 (Mar 6, 2016)

Physique winners??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 6, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2016)

Ross Moloney 11 days out of ASC Australia


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2016)

The LIVE webcast of the Arnold Classic Australia FINALS airs exclusively at DigitalMuscle.com (7pm Melbourne / 4am ET / 1am PT / 8am London)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2016)

Arnold Classic Australia results:
 1. Kai Greene
 2. Cedric McMillan
 3. Justin Compton
 4. Josh Lenartowicz
 5. Evan Centopani
 6. Steve Orton


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2016)

18 Days Out Arnold Classic Brazil - Shoulder Workout Regan Grimes


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2016)

#LegDay Arnold Classic Brasil 2016 | ?talo Ridney


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2016)

#Legday - 10 dias antes do Arnold Classic Brasil | ?talo Ridney 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ia_017iRrA


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2016)

Italo Ridney 4 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2016)

Italo Ridney, entreno antes de la competencia Arnold Classic Brasil 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Vitaly Fateev before the Arnold in Rio


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Camilo Diaz Arnold Classic Brazil 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Regan Grimes less than 24 hours out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Italo Ridney 24 hours out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Arnold Classic Brasil Pro Results

Ronny Rockel 5th

Vitaly Fateev 4th

Lionel Beyeke 3rd

Juan Morel 2nd

Kai Greene 1st


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Regan Grimes - Road to Arnold Classic Brazil 10 Days Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSfM4A2hogg


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2016)

Posing update #22 Weeks out - Arnolds Classic / Mike Sommerfeld


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2016)

Florian Poirson and Mike Sommerfeld


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2016)

Marius Dohne 6 weeks out of Arnold South Africa


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)

Roelly Winklaar guest posing at Olympia Amateur Kuwait 6 weeks out of Arnold South Africa


----------

